
OAuth Proxy - simov
https://github.com/simov/grant
======
simov
I little bit of background info:

I made this OAuth middleware for NodeJS a few years ago, but it can also act
as an OAuth proxy, meaning that you can deploy the NodeJS app on your server
and access it from another server written in any programming language.

Here is the example app:
[https://grant.outofindex.com/](https://grant.outofindex.com/)

